# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  La nueva estación de bombeo de Cantarranas dará servicio a 400.000 personas

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de diariocriticocv.com
http://www.diariocriticocv.com/noticias//not338879.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

La nueva estación de bombeo de Cantarranas dará servicio a 400.000 personas
Estas obras permitirán el transporte de las aguas residuales del barrio de Nazaret y parte del barrio del Grao hasta la depuradora de Pinedo.

DIARIOCRÍTICO COMUNITAT VALENCIANA - Martes 03 de agosto de 2010 a las 16:12 h.
La nueva estación de bombeo de Cantarranas en Valencia dará servicio a 400.000 personas de la ciudad y cuenta con un presupuesto de 7,7 millones de euros gestionados a través de la Entidad Pública de Saneamiento de Aguas Residuales (EPSAR). El vicepresidente tercero del Consell y conseller de Medio Ambiente, Agua, Urbanismo y Vivienda, Juan Cotino, ha visitado las obras de construcción de esta estación de bombeo que se prevén que esté finalizadas aproximadamente en un año.

Estas obras permitirán el transporte de las aguas residuales del barrio de Nazaret y parte del barrio del Grao hasta la depuradora de Pinedo, para dar así respuesta a las nuevas necesidades de estos barrios por su crecimiento urbano, según ha señalado el conseller.

Cotino ha indicado que el agua bombeada a la depuradora de Pinedo, tras tener un tratamiento adecuado, "será llevada a la Albufera para poder regar tanto los campos de arroz como nutrirla de agua depurada". 

Las obras permitirán poner en funcionamiento una estación de bombeo que "permitirá un caudal máximo de diseño de 1,57 metros cúbicos por segundo a través de 3 + 1 bombas en paralelo", según ha apuntado el conseller. Además, toda la estación incluirá elementos de iluminación mediante proyectores, así como la urbanización de integración en el entorno donde se ubica. La tubería de impulsión es otro de los elementos que se ejecutan en esta obra.

Por otro lado, el colector dispone de caudalímetro y de diversas válvulas y ventosas para su mejor funcionamiento. Además, se van a desviar los servicios existentes en la actualidad. En concreto, los colectores que se verán alterados en su ubicación actual son los de residuales de Nazaret, residuales de El Grao, pluviales de El Grao, colector bajo el colector Norte, el colector de colas de riego y el colector de entrada a la estación. Una vez finalizada toda esta actuación se procederá a la demolición de la actual estación de bombeo de Cantarranas.

La nueva estación de bombeo permitirá también construir en el futuro el tramo final del colector norte entre el Azud del Oro y el Puente de los Astilleros. 

Cotino ha asegurado que el Consell está realizando "el mayor esfuerzo inversor de la historia de la Comunitat Valenciana en materia hídrica, como demuestra el hecho de haber invertido en los últimos años 1.100 millones de euros para depurar y reutilizar las aguas residuales generadas en la Comunitat".

"Ahora vamos a continuar este esfuerzo a través del Plan 100x75, que nos permitirá disponer de depuradoras en el 100 por ciento de los municipios de la Comunitat y reutilizar hasta un 75 por ciento el agua depurada, es decir volver a usar la mayor cantidad técnicamente posible del agua depurada para regar campos, limpieza de calles y jardines, usos recreativos y terciarios", ha indicado el conseller.

----------


## Luján

Sí. muy bonito.

Pero lo que no dicen es que la depuradora de Pinedo, aparte de incumplir la normativa en cuanto a emisiones de olores, está sobresaturada, con lo que no puede depurar todas las aguas que le llegan.

----------

